# Construir antena para Walkie PMR-400



## davidgsanpablo (Jul 30, 2008)

Ante todo perdonadme por preguntar tanto esque estoi aprendiendo y tengo mucha curiosidad jeje voi a acabar poniendo fotos de todos los cacharros que tengo por casa  

Pues resulta que yo y un amigo nos compramos a medias unos walkies para ablar desde cada uno su casa (sabiamos que estaba dificil vivimos a 1km con muchos obstaculos) pero los compramos igual por 15 euros cada uno osea 30 en total y resulta que con esos obstaculos solo llega a unos 500m   entonces uso el walkie para escuchar y hablar con otra gente como me cuadre, lo dejo encendido en busqueda y si alguien habla se oye 

El walkie es un Italk 1100 de 8 canales y 500 mw PMR-400.

Doi por perdido hablar con mi amigo pero me preguntaba si me sabriais decir como cambiarle la pequeña antena que trae , para conseguir pues mas distancia de emisión/recepcion.

Lo abri y tiene por antena un alambre enrrollado que esta conectado ala placa logicamente y protegido por la funda de fuera.

Un dia vi un tutorial para cambiarle la antena a estos walkies pero nose donde esta asique espero que me podais ayudar.

Me pregunto si la antenita esta alargada que me traia una targeta wifi me valdria para algo porque le puse otra y esa la tengo parada y sino pues construyo una pero ponedme fotos que yo por los nombres no me entero.

Supongo que para una nueva antena tengo que des soldar la que tiene y poner la otra no?

Tambien le queria poner un jack hembra de 3.5 para los auriculares pero he visto que el altavoz es de 16 ohmios igual hay algun problema.

Explicadme todo.
Salu2
Si quereis fotos por favor pedidmelas y las pongo


----------



## davidgsanpablo (Ago 26, 2008)

Vale parece que aqui nadie sabe de Walkies...


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 26, 2008)

Mensaje temporal..

Tienes que esperar.. las respuestas aqui no son inmediatas--!


----------

